# Paper DB wird in Android Studio nicht erkannt



## MoonScripter (16. Aug 2021)

Hey,

ich erlerne gerade die Android Entwicklung mit dem Android Studio und komme jetzt gerade einfach nicht weiter.

Ich nutze die PaperDB für eine Einkaufsliste, habe diese auch bereits in der grandle.build als Abhängigkeit hinzugefügt und abgespeichert. Diese wird aber im Script weiterhin nicht erkannt und mir rot markiert. Ich bin ratlos und weis nicht was ich tun soll. Bei Recherchen kam ich auch auf keine Lösung.

Ich habe schon geprüft, ob ich die Bibliothek richtig hinzugefügt habe. Alles scheint richtig zu sein.

Habt ihr eine Idee woran das liegen & wie ich dies beheben kann?

Dieses Bild hier zeigt die Implementierung des Pakets.


& dieses hier die Rotmarkierung von der Klasse Paper.


----------



## mihe7 (16. Aug 2021)

Auf deren Github-Seite steht: "Library has been moved to Maven Central since service ends for JCenter.", daher mal die Frage, ob Du Maven Central als Repository deklariert hast? (https://docs.gradle.org/current/userguide/declaring_repositories.html#sec:maven_repo)


----------



## Jw456 (16. Aug 2021)

Dir scheint der Import zu fehlen. 
Gehe im Java File auf das rot markiere und drücke Alt und Enter.


----------



## MoonScripter (16. Aug 2021)

Hey,

danke für euere Antworten.

Paper wird garnicht erkannt und kann somit nicht importiert werden.

Ich habe mir dies mit Maven angeschaut und in der Projekt build.gradle wird Maven Central mit der Funktion *mavenCentral()* bereits integriert.


```
repositories {
        google()
        mavenCentral()

    }
```


----------



## Jw456 (16. Aug 2021)

dann binde mal die richte Lib ein.


```
implementation 'io.paperdb:paperdb:2.7.1'
```





__





						Maven Repository: io.paperdb » paperdb » 2.6
					






					mvnrepository.com
				







mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Auf deren Github-Seite steht: "Library has been moved to Maven Central since service ends for JCenter.", daher mal die Frage, ob Du Maven Central als Repository deklariert hast? (https://docs.gradle.org/current/userguide/declaring_repositories.html#sec:maven_repo)


das ist in einem neuen AS Projekt standart.
 repositories {
        google()
        mavenCentral()
    }


----------



## Jw456 (16. Aug 2021)

```
implementation 'io.github.pilgr:paperdb:2.7.1'
```
Das laden von Github geht auch.

Hast du auch nein "Gradle Sync" gemacht nach den hinzufügen  der Dependencies ?


----------



## MoonScripter (16. Aug 2021)

Hey,

vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.

@Jw456 : Dein Tipp mit dem Gradle Sync war die Lösung. Ich habe die neu hinzugefügten Dependencies nicht synchronisiert. Daher war die Klasse Paper für AndroidStudio nicht auffindbar.

Das bedeutet, dass ich, nachdem ich eine neue Dependency hinzugefügt habe, jedesmal das Projekt mit den Gradle Files synchronisieren muss?


----------



## Jw456 (16. Aug 2021)

MoonScripter hat gesagt.:


> Hey,
> 
> vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.
> 
> ...


Ja 
Egal was du in der Datei änderst musst du ein sync machen bidet dir f AS aber auch an.


----------

